

An Open Source Cloud For the Enterprise - qhoxie
http://gigaom.com/2008/10/05/enomaly-an-open-source-cloud-for-the-enterprise/

======
jaaron
What about 10gen? That's open source as well.

------
davidw
That felt a little bit like buzzword bingo. Anyone care to comment on a more
technical level?

~~~
qhoxie
Their website gives pretty much all the technical info you could want. Check
out the APIs.

<http://www.enomaly.com/>

